# Introducing my Babies



## Janene (Sep 6, 2008)

Merlin and Caesar - My Ragdolls









Caesar looking mighty cute.









Our little princess Tabitha - A rescue kitty


Hi, I'm Janene, my husband and I live with our 6 furbabies in total, 3 cats and 3 dogs. All spoiled rotten. We're from NSW, Australia. At the moment our Raggie Merlin is in hospital with a bad infection, we're hoping he comes home in a day or two...His Brother Caesar misses him terribly.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!  

What gorgeous cats! Sending good thoughts your way for Merlin to come home soon. 

You can post pictures of your dogs, too. (hint, hint)


----------



## Janene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome.

Some pics of our other furbabies are included.  




































Fighting over mums lap









Snuggles with Daddy


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Gorgeous babies... 

My boyfriend's grandpa has a dog who looks just like your three!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties & doggies


----------



## Janene (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. You have a lovely family. Is Merlin feeling any better?


----------



## Janene (Sep 6, 2008)

Merlin is still at the Vets. His condition is improving though, he's been taken off IV fluids and is starting to eat something on his own now....Chase went in today to get fixed...under much detest mind you....Our vet thinks we might be able to bring both babies home today...not just Chase..Fingers crossed


----------

